# How to get energy?



## Ashley (May 25, 2011)

What if anything can help increase energy? I am exhausted most of the time. I work outside one day and Im done for the week. It takes me that long to get back to normal. I have so much work to do, inside, outside and with school cant keep doing this tired suff.

I dont do the energy drinks and crap either. I actually want something healthy and safe.


----------



## Mominis (May 25, 2011)

Put yourself on an exercise plan. Make sure that you include both cardio and weight training. Better fitness=better life. Good luck! Also, try and cut out white flour carbs and go to wheat, eat lean proteins, and lots of fruits and veggies.


----------



## weebiscuit (May 25, 2011)

Ashley said:


> What if anything can help increase energy? I am exhausted most of the time. I work outside one day and Im done for the week. It takes me that long to get back to normal. I have so much work to do, inside, outside and with school cant keep doing this tired suff.
> 
> I dont do the energy drinks and crap either. I actually want something healthy and safe.


Ashly, I'll be 61 years old this August, and I can work outside for 13 hours a day, coming inside only for a 15 minute lunch and to use the flusher. And I mean I WORK! Yesterday I had my chainsaw going for four hours, working alongside my husband. We had three dozen 40 year old pines cut down just south of the house a few months ago. They were 65 feet tall, and only the bottom 40 feet were taken. All the branches were left behind, and 20' or so of the tops, so we've been working to remove all the refuse.

So, when you say you want something healthy, think about what is supposed to give you energy... carbs! However, we know that too many carbs can cause a sudden "high" and then a crash. I have looked into different diets for years, and what I do seems to help me and give me the energy I need. My breakfast is always one of two things that I switch on and off: high-protein with a "few" carbs. I will either have three eggs plus bacon or sausage, along with a side of broccoli, peas, whole grain toast, or maybe a small serving of oatmeal. It's a lot for me to eat at one sitting, but I go outside and work for two or three hours without breakfast, and then come in and eat that. If I don't have the eggs, I have my "health drink" which is a cup of greek non-fat, unflavored yogurt, blended with a half cup of berries, two tablespoons of Nutiva's Protein Hemp Powder (at Amazon), plus a tablespoon of ground flax seed, all put in a blender with a cup of either soy or almond milk, unflavored and unsweetened.

When I have either of those breakfasts, like at 9 or 10 AM, I don't eat again until 4:30 or 5. I'm just not hungry and I have the energy to go all day because I get lots of high quality protein and a few high quality carbs. I'll eat a normal supper around 7 PM, but small portions. I also love my sweets! But I've learned to cut back on them. Like, instead of eating my ice cream at night in a soup bowl, I learned to put it in a much smaller custard cup! Instead of eating a 6 oz bar of Hershey's Special Dark Chocolate in one sitting, I now just buy the Dove dark chocolate pieces, individually wrapped, and will only eat three or four of them. Sugar, I've found, makes me tired. The science behind this is real, too, so it's not in my head.

For my entire life I only weighed about 122 lbs, but in recent years my weight went up to 138 lbs. I dieted, got it down to 130 lbs, and have kept it there for four years, but I do NOT count calories... ever! I think that just eating more high-quality carbs and fewer empty carbs, and lots of protein, I'm able to have the energy and keep the weight off as well.


----------



## HGFarm (May 25, 2011)

weebuscuit, sure wish I could trade places with you. I have a mentally stressing job and am stuck at a desk all day now. Used to work like you did and was in awesome shape, but 21 years now at a desk has ruined me physically and I dont have much energy either- along with the pounds I have gained.

What the heck is hemp powder?


----------



## Matt73 (May 25, 2011)

Mominis said:


> Put yourself on an exercise plan. Make sure that you include both cardio and weight training. Better fitness=better life. Good luck! Also, try and cut out white flour carbs and go to wheat, eat lean proteins, and lots of fruits and veggies.


Yes! What are you eating? Are you eating lots of healthy foods? ie. fruits, veggies, protien, complex carbs (brown rice etc.). Get rid of soda, chips, and other junk. You'll be amazed




If you're not eating healthy and then you start to, you'll notice a HUGE difference in no time.


----------



## Gingersnaps (May 25, 2011)

Please also remember that at 4+ months pregnant you have another life contributing to your exhaustion! Lots of good protein and Complex carbs in the morning, salads and veggies to snack on throughout the day. Don't be afraid to nap!!! A quick 20 minutes will allow your body to restock itself.


----------



## Ashley (May 25, 2011)

I do eat pretty good. The only thing I need to work on is upping the veggies. I dont do soda but bery rare. Candy and sweets is rare as well. The working out I do is outside and walking. I dont do much of the other stuff as I am not used to it and now is not the time to start.

The only meat I really eat is chicken or turkey, and everything I eat is always reduced fat or light if I can get it in one of the two. I dont do rice, hate rice. Any carbs I have for the most part are wheat/brown. Did away with the other stuff well over a year ago.


----------



## SampleMM (May 26, 2011)

Ashley, why don't you get a complete blood count done. That will reveal a lot about your health. The first thing I thought after reading your post was I wonder if you're hypothryroid. Another thing to consider, how do you feel emotionally? Stress and depression can rob you of a lot of energy.........just a thought and certainly not implying anything.


----------



## weebiscuit (May 26, 2011)

Ashley said:


> I do eat pretty good. The only thing I need to work on is upping the veggies. I dont do soda but bery rare. Candy and sweets is rare as well. The working out I do is outside and walking. I dont do much of the other stuff as I am not used to it and now is not the time to start.
> 
> The only meat I really eat is chicken or turkey, and everything I eat is always reduced fat or light if I can get it in one of the two. I dont do rice, hate rice. Any carbs I have for the most part are wheat/brown. Did away with the other stuff well over a year ago.


Ashley, remember that eating "low fat or light" foods doesn't mean they aren't full of sugar! After reading the above, I'm wondering if you are anemic. Maybe you should get a blood count done to see where your iron level is????


----------



## weebiscuit (May 26, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> weebuscuit, sure wish I could trade places with you. I have a mentally stressing job and am stuck at a desk all day now. Used to work like you did and was in awesome shape, but 21 years now at a desk has ruined me physically and I dont have much energy either- along with the pounds I have gained.
> 
> What the heck is hemp powder?


I so sympathize with you! When I used to teach I felt the same way. It's very hard to stay energetic when you are stuck inside under artificial lighting all the time! I retired 15 years ago, and I've always been a very avid gardener and landscaper, so that helped keep me going. Plus, when I got out of teaching I started working for my husband, and it's an outside job that requires me to be physically in shape, so that's on my side, too.

Hemp powder... this is an organic powder that packs a lot of protein and some fiber into it. Only good stuff. No cholesterol! And it's not marijuana! LOL!

http://www.amazon.com/Nutiva-Organic-Protein-Serving-3-Pound/dp/B001OHX1ZY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306385436&sr=8-1

If you scroll down the page there is a pic of the nutrient info on it. I found this stuff five years ago, when my weight had gotten high. I didn't want to go on a formal diet. I just wanted to add more protein in a fast, easy way, and this was the answer for me. To get the 50% of your daily protein requirements you need 4 TBSP of the stuff. If I add the entire 4 TBSP to my healthy yogurt shake, it's too gritty. So I cut it down to 2 TBSP, which gives me 25% of my daily protein, and I get the rest of my protein from the yogurt and lean meats and other foods I eat through the day.


----------



## Jill (May 26, 2011)

B shots could help. I do not think people actually absorb the oral supplements with any efficiency, but the shots help.

How's your thyroid? A sign of low thyroid is lack of energy... I take medicine for this and it made a big difference.

And, of course, the obvious is to make sure you get enough sleep. There's not any substitute for sleep.


----------



## SampleMM (May 26, 2011)

Now, that I know you are 4 months pregnant..............I'm going to say that it's probably normal. I was completely exhausted during my first pregnancy and I took a nap every afternoon. The exhaustion was gone right after the delivery. Are you taking those heavy duty vitamins they prescribe for pregnant women? That should help some.

Congrats on your pregnancy........it's so exciting...........be sure and enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## Ashley (May 26, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Ashley, why don't you get a complete blood count done. That will reveal a lot about your health. The first thing I thought after reading your post was I wonder if you're hypothryroid. Another thing to consider, how do you feel emotionally? Stress and depression can rob you of a lot of energy.........just a thought and certainly not implying anything.


A bit stressed but otherwise ok. It is checked on a regular baises by my doc. It was part of my inital blood work at around 8 weeks and all was good.



weebiscuit said:


> Ashley, remember that eating "low fat or light" foods doesn't mean they aren't full of sugar! After reading the above, I'm wondering if you are anemic. Maybe you should get a blood count done to see where your iron level is????


I eat alot of fruit as its what seems to sit with me the best. I just get the light and low fat because I am a bigger girl to begin with and need to keep my weight gain down to 10-15 pounds. So far I havent gained any, but the dang pants dont fit. My iron was checked on Tuesday and it was good.

I do plan on asking my doc at my next visit about it as she before she said by now I should be pretty much back to normal until I hit th 3rd tri



SampleMM said:


> Now, that I know you are 4 months pregnant..............I'm going to say that it's probably normal. I was completely exhausted during my first pregnancy and I took a nap every afternoon. The exhaustion was gone right after the delivery. Are you taking those heavy duty vitamins they prescribe for pregnant women? That should help some.
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy........it's so exciting...........be sure and enjoy it to the fullest.



Yes I do take the big old preggo pills. Also take calcium, D, and DHA supplement. If my stomech has issues they preggo pills get substituted with the kids chewy vits.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 27, 2011)

I was exhausted the first half of my pregnancy. I worked, but when I got home I crashed and HAD to take a nap. The naps were non-negotiable.

Andrea


----------



## FoRebel (May 30, 2011)

Ash, you're pregnant. Your body is using all that energy to make another life. If you're really concerned, try some vit B12. But remember, your body is working overtime as is and try to maybe break the work up over a couple days instead of doing it all one day. I know it can be a pain in the butt but take it easy. I was tired with my first ALL the time. I seriously slept 18 hrs a day!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 31, 2011)

Since you are pregnant you don't want the murcury that is in oily fish, but try taking some fish oil capsuls, also as others have said, lots of bright green veggies, like broccoli, spinich, etc. also veggies like carrots and lots of fruit, grapes are full of antioxidents, and vitimins. Try some stretching exercising in the morning before your day, take a walk, and get lots of sleep.


----------



## HGFarm (May 31, 2011)

I need energy but I think it's just because I am old, lol


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (May 31, 2011)

Snacking on almonds and or walnuts during the day can give you lots of proteins with practically no carbs. I like to buy a big bag at SAMs- much cheaper that way.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 1, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I need energy but I think it's just because I am old, lol


I'm old too, but the only time I notice it is when I look in the mirror and the old lady looks back at me! As long as I don't look in the mirror I am a young 25, still working hard on the farm. The only thing that does get me down sometimes is the arthritis, but I try to work through it.


----------

